# roommates use my dishes without asking



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

so recently i noticed my roommates were using my kitchen stuff. and it bothers me a lot. ik it shouldn't but, it does. first of all, they do not properly clean the dishes, or pit away anything. they usually just leave it in the rack to dry. also, the biggest thing is that they never asked if they could use them in the first place. one day, when i firs noticed that they were using my stuff, i got so mad (they were filthy looking, evwn from after being washed by them) that i threw one of the dishes away. i didn't want them anymore, honestly i just can't stand when people do that. one of my roommates saw it in the trash and put it back into the sink. i told her that i wasn't using that dish anymore cause i didn't need it and ahe was like, "well it's still good, we should keep it. i was like, "oh i didn't even know you guys were using it, cause honestly i expected that i would be the only one using it, i didn't really expect to be sharing it." but then later on we explained ourselves and i said sorry if i acted mean towards her. and i put the diah back in the kitchen and since then, i thought i found a solution to the problem (just put the dishes that you don't want them using, into your designated cabinet where you put all your personal food in) well that didn't work. cause today, i noticed that they had used one of my cups (a clear plastic cup) from my cabinet space in the kitchen. honestly i'm worries that they might start using my personal mugs (i haven't even used them yet) i mean if these roommates of mine were really close to me or my best friends or something, i probably wouldn't even mind any of this. it would actually be pretty cool to share stuff like that. bit since i don't even see any of them as a friend at the least (i guess except the girl i share a bedroom with) it bothers me very much. i'm thinking about sending them a text about letting them know not to use my personal mugs, and that if they use any of my regular dishes, they should wash them immediately after use. would that be too mean to say?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So not cool! I'd always let roommates know at the beginning of the year that my "cabinet" stuff is for my use only. The text would be cool if they actually cleaned. 90% of my roommates were dirty af. I was always cleaning up after people so RA wouldn't say anything.......ugh.


----------



## Chereogo (Mar 6, 2014)

lol thats funny, you seem quire wound up over cutlery, i could give you advice, but you probable would not do it anyway


----------

